# Richard Beerman on Covenant Theology?



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2010)

Does anyone have any comments on Richard Beerman's lecture series on Covenant Theology (Geneva Orthodox Presbyterian Church - Covenants of the Bible Lecture Series). Evidently, Fesko posted Beerman's series when Fesko was pastor of Geneva OPC. I would appreciate any comments on the background and orientation/slant of Beerman.


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2010)

That's my church, but this was taught in Sunday School over the course of several months before we joined. Mr. Beerman was kind enough to put together all the notes/handouts from the series for my husband, who expressed interest in the subject. They are _very_ thorough, and even include a quiz testing your knowledge of the covenants, which I will administer if you wish.  The whole packet totals 13 sections and is about 3/4" tall when stacked (there are no page numbers). Footnotes with citations of Vos, Kline, Berkhof, etc., are extensive, as well citations of people I've never in my life heard of. I don't know much of his background, but he is ordained and I think he went to Greenville for his MDiv.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2010)

Laura,

Dear, wonderful, sweet, gracious . . . and did I mention GENEROUS(?) Laura. I would be so happy if you could e-mail me (or, if necessary send a hard copy) of the outlines and notes. I will happily reimburse you for photocopying and postage if you cannot e-mail them.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2010)

Joshua said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any comments on Richard Beerman's lecture series on Covenant Theology (Geneva Orthodox Presbyterian Church - Covenants of the Bible Lecture Series). Evidently, Fesko posted Beerman's series when Fesko was pastor of Geneva OPC. I would appreciate any comments on the background and orientation/slant of Beerman.
> ...


 
Josh, I had a momentary senior moment wherein it failed to come to mind that you characteristically answer "would anyone" inquiries with your customary "helpful" posts. Accordingly, and in specific response to your explicit request, rest assured that I want to heap "thanks" on your head more than equal to the usefulness of your post. You can expect the full measure of gratitude to come your way as soon as I "get around to it."


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2010)

> You can expect the full measure of gratitude to come your way as soon as I "get around to it."









OK, Josh. Promise made. Promise kept.

"Thanks for your useful post."


----------



## Laura (May 28, 2010)

I've emailed Mr. Beerman to see what we can do. Speaking of "moments," I had a blonde one when you mentioned that I could email it to you: I was thinking you meant type it all up, and wondered if you saw the part where I mentioned the 3/4" thickness of the papers (front and back, btw).  Duh. I'm sure the author has a digital copy of it somewhere still, or he may already have prepared packets like the one he gave us. I'll see what he says and get back to you.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2010)

Laura said:


> I've emailed Mr. Beerman to see what we can do. Speaking of "moments," I had a blonde one when you mentioned that I could email it to you: I was thinking you meant type it all up, and wondered if you saw the part where I mentioned the 3/4" thickness of the papers (front and back, btw).  Duh. I'm sure the author has a digital copy of it somewhere still, or he may already have prepared packets like the one he gave us. I'll see what he says and get back to you.





Oh no! In fact, you can even mail it to me and I will photocopy it and return it to you.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (May 28, 2010)

Hi Dennis,

I know you're exploring Presbyterian covenantalism, but as you're still (I believe) technically a Baptist I hope you won't mind if I recommend a few Reformed Baptist resources to you.

J.R. Williamson "From the Garden of Eden to the Glory of Heaven" Calvary Press, 2008
RBC Howell "The Covenants" 
There is a series of lectures (and you might be able to get them if you contact Truth for Eternity Ministries) that Pastor Greg Nichols did on Covenant Theology. It informs this article that was written on the Abrahamic Covenant and Baptism. Also Fred Malone did a series on CT for a Founders conference.


----------

